# Embarrassing songs



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I didn't see one of these threads in the most recent 5 pages so I figured I could make one.

Post a song that makes you feel embarrassed to say that you have it in your music library. I'll start it off with this:





I like a song by Britney Spears...I'm so ashamed of myself...


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

A carryover from childhood... and embarrassing.

Grease 2 Soundtrack - Cool Rider 




And amazingly... a cool rider shows up!

Grease 2 Soundtrack - Who's that guy?


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

YouTube - Erasure Always


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EwViQxSJJQ


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

YouTube - Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

YouTube - The Wombats - Let's Dance To Joy Division

I'm not necessarily embarrassed..............I just wouldn't tell to many people......


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

FiNe SiTe said:


> I'm not necessarily embarrassed..............I just wouldn't tell to many people......


I dig it. Of course, I like this too:

YouTube - Osborne Brothers - Rocky Top


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

YouTube - The Fast Food Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjde8CVlLmw&feature=related


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Nasmoe said:


> YouTube - The Fast Food Song


 

LMAO!! :laughing:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Theaetetus said:


> YouTube - Erasure Always


I have had this song stuck in my head for two days.


----------



## ApolloNoUta (Mar 22, 2010)

Ummm... uh...
YouTube - Dark Heartz - Ya Get Skeeted On

Yeah. This one. :crazy:


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

ApolloNoUta said:


> Ummm... uh...


 I lasted 15 seconds.

YouTube - Barney - I Love You

Barney is not a pedophile... Barney is not a pedophile... Barney is not a pedophile...


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

YouTube - A Whiter Shade of Pale II


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

YouTube - Hawthorne Heights: Blue Burns Orange


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

These are the songs I'd probably skip over if someone was listening along.

YouTube - Nasty Naughty Boy

YouTube - The Roots - Pussy Galore
-Takes about 34 seconds to start.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

ok instead of songs I'm going to do bands...because I can....
I have everything *hole* and *courtney love* has released, I Think she's a f%&king bitch and she needs to die, but I enjoy some of her music, particularly her earlier work with eric. I have her solo albums but I'm yet to listen to them, I'm scared.
I have a couple of *guns'n'roses* albums.. yeah sure I only like a few of the tracks but I'm a completist. It pains me. If I ever met axel rose I'd accidentally bump into him and make him fall down a flight of stairs... or something.
I have four *kylie monogue* songs, she is everything that is wrong with the female image. I'd probably just smash an egg on her head, I think that would be all it would take.
*Moonspell* they're like the most ridiculous goth metal band ever, ok I only have their first four albums. But you know... sometimes I feel a need to hurt things and this band makes me realise that hate is kinda ...ghey.
*Roxette*, yeah shocking band but they do have one or two great songs.
of course I do have a great deal of music that I probably should be embarrassed about but ...lol.
^_^


----------



## kingcarcas (Mar 23, 2010)

REO Speedwagon - keep on loving you?....... i have a ton of RnB as well.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

YouTube - Lil Rob - Let Me Bring Out The Freak In You


----------



## insanity48amylee (May 6, 2010)

ummm..... Shania Twain- Man! I Feel Like A Woman
Circus- Britney Spears
If U Seek Amy- Britney Spears
Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

What I want: take your clothes off, let's get it on! Oh, wanna stay the night?















TISROOOOOLLLL. :laughing:

There's more where that came from. I'll post them after I find my iPod sync cord.


----------

